# Wilson Intake Manifold



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Another new intake Manifold for the LS1 & LS2 motors, this one has potential. ONLY $3,000.00 GULP


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

LOWET said:


> Another new intake Manifold for the LS1 & LS2 motors, this one has potential. ONLY $3,000.00 GULP


I actually like the one you had installed better, my .02 
3k, that's a bit much for my pocket book...


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

It looks nice, but 3k is halfway to a Maggie.... What kind of #'s does/could it produce?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Intake manifold*

It was a few HP higher then the Fast 90 or the Typhoon 96 M/M. I was able to find out that on a stock motor the FAST 90 has a slight advantage against the TYPHOON on a LS2 motor. But on a modified motor the edge goes to the TYPHOON. The FAST is a 90 M/M and the TYPHOON is a 96 M/M. My intake is the new PRO Products 101 M/M intake


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Wilson intake*

I don't know if you have seen it, here is a picture of my finished motor. and if you click on the YOUE TUBE sight below you can hear my car on a dyno.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> I was a few HP higher then the Fast 90 or the Typhoon 96 M/M. I was able to find out that on a stock motor the FAST 90 has a slight advantage against the TYPHOON on a LS2 motor. But on a modified motor the edge goes to the TYPHOON. The FAST is a 90 M/M and the TYPHOON is a 96 M/M


WOW!! That's the first time I have ever heard that. What size throttle body are you using?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*WILSON intake manifold*



6QTS11OZ said:


> WOW!! That's the first time I have ever heard that. What size throttle body are you using?




I am using the the stocker that was Ported and Polished and my Typhoon was also P&P , I might change the T/B soon.So far I am very happy with the results. I was also able to find out that a lot of people that are using a Turbo go with the 96 M/M typhoon because it is stronger and withstands the added pressure better. But I purchased it for the looks. I was not concerned about the HP gains.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Wilson Intake*

I have to call my shop today. I just found out that Pro Products Power Plus Typhoon intake came out with a 101 M/M intake in September of this year. My 96 MM has a satisfaction / defects warranty. If the 101 will work with my current componets and Throttle body. I am swapping out the 96 for the 101


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

LOWET said:


> Another new intake Manifold for the LS1 & LS2 motors, this one has potential. ONLY $3,000.00 GULP


isn't cute? but the price is wrong!


LOWET said:


> I am using the the stocker that was Ported and Polished and my Typhoon was also P&P , I might change the T/B soon.So far I am very happy with the results. I was also able to find out that a lot of people that are using a Turbo go with the 96 M/M typhoon because it is stronger and withstands the added pressure better. But I purchased it for the looks. I was not concerned about the HP gains.


looks get you down the road? maybe in a trailer. but speed cost $$ i would put that 3k into my dominant, coated jba's, nc mids, lm1, hurst, a fast, and tires. over 3k, but money better spent. just my .02


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Wilson Intake*



bondosGTO said:


> isn't cute? but the price is wrong!
> 
> 
> looks get you down the road? maybe in a trailer. but speed cost $$ i would put that 3k into my dominant, coated jba's, nc mids, lm1, hurst, a fast, and tires. over 3k, but money better spent. just my .02


When I stated that I picked the Typhoon because of looks. I was stating that I was not very concerned about the HP difference [ if any ] between the Typhoon and the FAST 90. With the FAST being a 90 MM and the Pro LS2 Typhoon being a 96 MM. I knew I would be better off with the 96, and I like the looks better also.


----------

